# Engine ID



## phatboy2180 (May 3, 2009)

i have a 1971 GTO want to find out what motor i have in it right now, the original is on a motor stand. i have the number on the distibutor pad - 8 or B 1715D
on front of motor passenger side block number is c223559
help please?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Check this site out. It's full of information on codes.

Pontiac Engine Codes


----------



## mashype (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, I have tons of links for you if you can't figure it out. I just did this myself.


----------

